
Dude PA – Personal assistant based on the command line - manparvesh
https://github.com/dude-pa/dude
======
manparvesh
Hi all, This is a side project I have been working on since a few months.
Since I am fairly new to production level programming, I would be very
thankful if you could critique the project by giving advice related to coding
practices, feature suggestions, or anything else you think is necessary.

